# 2x4 diorama



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm working on a little diorama to pass time, but to get back into things also. Nothing real fancy maybe a couple lengths of track, a switch, and a couple buildings. I'm not chasing after a certain time frame or locale. I was toying with splitting it desertish on one side and greenish on the other. 

Quick question... Should I use joint filler/spackle before or after the base coat of paint?


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey when you get done your more then welcome to come to New York and shape the foam on my layout lol.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

HAHA!!! I did my time upstate! :laugh: 3 years was enough for me.  If I was closer though I would lend a hand.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

Nice work Danny that will look super.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

The foam is closed-cell, I think, so there's not too much absorption. That said, if you plan on doing a few coats of paint, I might get down a base coat, first, then caulk/spackle, then topcoats of paint.

TJ


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That's what I was kinda thinking too. This whole thing is like an experiment, so I might try a little of everything.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I first thin the spackle with water to the consistency of cookie dough. "As is", it is often too stiff/dry. Lots of pics in my "When in doubt " thread.

I put down the spackle first......smoothing it out with a wet paint brush when wet to minimize sanding, then sand if required, then paint with exterior latex.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I paused on the engines to put some time in the coal loading facility. I understand this kit is very basic and widely used. So I decided to change it up a little and do some different things. The roofs still need primed and still trying to figure out what color the base is going to be. I'm kind of shooting for a "seldom used" look. I'll have the track buried up to the ties, and heavily dust the immediate area of the loader with coal dust.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

I place the coal drop on deck. I'm not really feeling it. Maybe once things start coming together it'll look more pleasing? I know I need something on the other side to balance things out. I was thinking of the moped dealer!  I do have a nice ranch style house that could take up residence too. I dunno. I'll keep plugging at it and see how it goes.


----------



## coupman35 (Dec 9, 2012)

That looks pretty sweat Danny .i like it !


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks! It's slowly coming along.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Can you take a better picture of that half engine. That thing looks sweet.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I see Tyco everywhere in the background! Looks good so far and I like the F40PH or the F20PH there!


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

05Slowbalt said:


> Can you take a better picture of that half engine. That thing looks sweet.


Hey, another shorty! 

Is that an Athearn 4 wheel chassis?


----------



## vic2367 (Dec 27, 2012)

really nice so far !!


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks everyone! 

The shorty... I do have some pics of it in the HO section under "projects!" It started out as a life like F40. I used a plymouth swhitcher chassis and mated the cut down shell to it.


----------

